# DiNotte 500L bicycle headlight



## nisshin (Mar 19, 2007)

Any comments about this new bicycle light from Dinotte, rated at 450 lumens (their rating), 3 LEDs? I wonder if they are using Crees (or Seoul P4) LEDs as opposed to Luxeon IIIs. Dinotte 500L.


----------



## AndrewL (Mar 20, 2007)

the orb raw had an option of a red led giving 190lumens before they had the Cree option so I'm guessing it uses those


----------



## Brum (Mar 20, 2007)

AndrewL said:


> the orb raw had an option of a red led giving 190lumens before they had the Cree option so I'm guessing it uses those



:huh2:

It's a headlight, and uses one of the new-gen emitters, certainly not three red(-orange) LuxIII emitters.


----------



## AndrewL (Mar 20, 2007)

ahh sorry, ignore the fool


----------



## socalrunner (Mar 20, 2007)

The word is that they used 3 - cree xre with this light.. Here is a link, the dinotte is at the bottom.. I think 495 is a little steep for an led light.. Why not just get an HID at that price.. If dinotte sold this light for around 299.00, they could still make a good profit and get some good market share... I hope they start use the cree's in there helmet lights.. I think a dual cree helmet light would be great..

http://www.gearreview.com/2007_led_lights.php


----------

